# Bundestag beschließt Gesetz gegen Internetfallen



## neolein (2 März 2012)

Zitat Spiegel Online:

"*Ein Klick, und schon sind 50 Euro weg: Mit Abo-Fallen im Internet verdienen Trickbetrüger viel Geld - doch damit soll nun Schluss sein. Der Bundestag hat ein Gesetz verabschiedet, das solche Abzocke unmöglich machen soll. Millionen Deutsche wurden schon hereingelegt."*

Hier die ganze Meldung:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,818823,00.html


----------

